# Problème graveur Imac g5 isight



## caporalhart (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour

voici mon problème : depuis quelques temps mon mac ne lit plus tous mes dvd gravés il y a 1 an : des fois le dvd monte sur le bureau après au moins une minute, soit il me le rejete après avoir fait quelques petits bruits bizarres difficiles à décrire.

En fait lorsqu'il le lit, il fait un bruit du genre : "mip mip mip" et là je suis sûr qu'il va monter correctement sur le bureau. Au contraire, lorsqu'il n'y arrive pas le dvd ne tourne pas tout de suite, puis il "frotte un peu" dans le lecteur pour ensuite être éjecté.

Avec toast, j'ai souvent maintenant des erreurs de gravure (0x0,83 je crois) alors que mes dvd sont des philips DVD+RW 4,7 Go ou DVD+R DL 8,5 Go de très bonne qualité.
J'ai pensé à changer le graveur interne par un K05 ou K06 pioneer mais j'ai peur d'abimer mon mac très très difficile d'accès

Merci de votre aide


----------



## caporalhart (14 Mai 2007)

Personne ??


----------



## Mr U (24 Mai 2007)

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ! Et impossible aussi de graver des DVD d&#233;sormais. En revanche pas de soucis du cot&#233; CD (lecture-gravure) et DVD du commerce.

A noter que j'ai aussi un iMac G5 iSight (les ind&#233;montables par les glandus comme moi...) 10.4.9

Je suis bien tent&#233; de faire changer le Superdrive chez mon revendeur, mais un graveur externe me tente aussi : cela me permettrait d'avoir deux lecteurs ou plut&#244;t un et demi, c'est toujours pratique. En revanche, le c&#244;t&#233; "tout en un" de l'iMac dispara&#238;trait, ce qui est un peu dommage.

Si vous avez des avis ou des conseils...


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mai 2007)

La solution du graveur externe est intéréssante, j'ai un LaCie externe et je m'en sers pour ne pas utiliser les internes.

C'est quand même plus facile à changer et aussi plus facile à nettoyer (tiroir) que le mange disque

Voilà c'est mon avis et je le partage


----------



## lfmt (15 Septembre 2009)

Mr U a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème ! Et impossible aussi de graver des DVD désormais. En revanche pas de soucis du coté CD (lecture-gravure) et DVD du commerce.



bien que ce sujet date de 2 ans , j'y apporte une réponse.
Je ne peux plus non plus lire certains DVD et ne peux plus graver non plus, alors que je n'ai aucun problème avec les CD.
Le problème vient du lecteur optique du Mac. Et, après renseignement pris auprès de mon revendeur, la réparation coute plus cher que d'acheter un lecteur-graveur externe.
Mais je ne sais lequel acheter ??
Merci pour vos conseils
Olivier


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2009)

lfmt a dit:


> bien que ce sujet date de 2 ans , j'y apporte une réponse.
> Je ne peux plus non plus lire certains DVD et ne peux plus graver non plus, alors que je n'ai aucun problème avec les CD.
> Le problème vient du lecteur optique du Mac. Et, après renseignement pris auprès de mon revendeur, la réparation coute plus cher que d'acheter un lecteur-graveur externe.
> Mais je ne sais lequel acheter ??
> ...


J'ai deux laCie en firewire un simple couche depuis au moins 7 ans et un double couche depuis 2 ans et jamais pris en défaut jusquà présent


----------

